# David Buckley- "You never know when a new opportunity will come. Focus on the things you can control



## MarcJovani (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

This is my second post and I'm very excited to share about this... I had the incredible privilege to interview the British composer David Buckley, who’s worked in the last Jason Bourne movie and is composing for the TV show “The Good Fight”.

David moved to LA around 10 years ago and was part of Harry Gregson-Williams team for a couple of years. Then he started doing his own projects.

In the interview, he shares how he got started, his view on the film industry and how to get jobs.

At the end of the interview, he shows his set up and describes his workflow.
https://symphonicvirtualorchestration.com/composer-david-buckley-jason-born-50-shades-of-grey/







I'd like to thank David for his generosity and having us for the interview.

Here's the link to the interview
https://symphonicvirtualorchestration.com/composer-david-buckley-jason-born-50-shades-of-grey/

I personally like the part when he says, “You never know
when a new opportunity will be presented to you. Focus on the things you can control"

What do you think? Any comments or feedback is welcomed.

Best,
Marc


----------



## Desire Inspires (Mar 17, 2017)

Nothing against him or his music, but he got extremely lucky. It just doesn't happen for everybody even if they make better music.

I do congratulate him though. Somebody has to get to the top and he worked to be in the right place in the right time.

Sheesh, I can't make sense of it anymore.


----------



## MarcJovani (Mar 17, 2017)

I can agree with you @Desire Inspires 

There could be an argument about many other composers beeing extremely lucky, though. But before they get lucky, they were working for years in the shadows up until one day they were in the right place at the right time and things started happening for them. And all the sudden "they got lucky", people will say.

We all talk about people who succeeds and we try to find the patterns that lead them to success. But, in my humble opinion, there are no patterns. Everyone's steps to success are different. We will usually conclude with, "they got lucky" because we just know so little about them that in our mind we make it easy... but we don't really know how much time they've put trying to get the next opportunity, how many calls and emails they've sent, the networking they've made, how many shorts or commercials they've scored, etc

Anyway, this has been discussed before, but I thought I'd through my ideas 

Thanks for commenting!


----------

